# Umass pursuit



## brk120 (Mar 10, 2005)

Its a little late; I didn't realize it made it to the news.

John Calver of Chicopee charged with UMass car break, attempting to run down two campus cops, police say | masslive.com


----------



## southy88 (May 20, 2010)

UMPD is a great department. Car break ins have being happening all over campus for a long time and a lot more frequently recently. As an alum, I'm impressed by the bait car and their tactics. Good Work UMPD.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

That's his tough guy face:


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

*Before *



SniperGAF said:


> That's his tough guy face:


I'ld like to see his *After* I was a tought guy pic.


----------



## vtdeputy (May 24, 2010)

I'd love to see his, after the "im a tough guy" pict after UMASS PD kicked the snot out of him...errrrr i should say politely escorted him to the ground and asked him into his handrestraints


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

SniperGAF said:


> That's his tough guy face:


Ahhhmmm, nope!!!!

That is his "I suck cock for extra prison rations" face.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Wait... I thought Loyal said campus guys have the summer off................ or was it Adrian???


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I bet that little [email protected]#$ from last year's campus newspaper will be screaming about how this shit is entrapment...blah, blah, fucking blah


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

My thats a lovely 5 head your sporting dbag.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Excellent quote Lawman...


----------



## BUBBA77 (Mar 11, 2009)

I was working that day. UMASS PD did a great job and got all the info out to MSP and local agencies really fast. Good work guys.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

SniperGAF said:


> That's his tough guy face:


Looks like the "I'm not going to cry, I'm not going to cry" face.

Or looks like the "Afraid of black hog" face.


----------



## btoc343 (Aug 30, 2006)

Excellent job done by UMPD to catch this idiot!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah man! MGL CH75 killahs!!!!! Didn't need to give away the bait car tactics though....
:shades_smile:


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Nice job UMPD!!


----------



## Glassjawfan88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Eagle13 said:


> Looks like the "I'm not going to cry, I'm not going to cry" face.
> 
> Or looks like the "Afraid of black hog" face.


thats his "I have a pretty mouth and wont do well in prison" face


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree, someone (at the least, his lawyer) will yell, ENTRAPMENT, but I can't see it flying.

Makes you wonder how many crimes they've PREVENTED getting this jackass; and how many could they solve?

*GREAT JOB UMPD*, ya makes us all proud!:smug:


----------

